# Bootloader has been unlocked!



## irtehun

Check here for more info

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?p=30274025

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

I'm celebrating too. Downloading nao to get my insecure aboot on.  No more kexec!

Just FYI, I think this belongs in general. Development is done on it now, its unlocked.


----------



## jbzcar

I posted this in the AOKP thread, but will say it here as well.

Worked great using my MacBook Pro with ML 10.8.

Immediate results were the removal of the stupid padlock and 5 second boot delay!!!


----------



## Goose306

Just booted my PC over to my Ubuntu partition. Unlocking nao....


----------



## Zalithian

Now if only IMEI wasn't an issue I'd flash 100 different roms tonight.


----------



## jdubau55

Will wait on this until it has had a chance to cool off and let CWM and others catch up. I don't want to flash a non-kexec recovery and have to go all the way back to stock and start from scratch. This is freaking awesome news. So stoked. *In my Bain voice* Let the games begin.


----------



## keving

Will this change how well and /or quickly we get a clean, functional JB rom?


----------



## flip

I got the chills, awesome news...hope we get method for windows

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

I literally laughed out loud when I opened up xda.

Who's gonna be the first one to post this and a big F U on vzw's facebook?


----------



## tr4sh80

I just ejaculated.


----------



## Travisimo

A few questions if you please...

1) Will doing this wipe the phone? For example, I know that unlocking the bootloader on the Galaxy Nexus completely wipes the phone. I assume this is different, so I didn't know if it wipes the phone.

2) If I am currently running a custom rom using a kexec recovery, can I continue running it that way or would I need to flash a non-kexec recovery first?

3) I saw the warning that accepting an OTA from Verizon could brick the phone after unlocking the bootloader in this way. Will OTA updates still show up or do we need to run a blocker of some sort?

I'm currently running Beans Stock rom and wondered whether I should do the unlock or just wait a while? Do I have to start all over with a clean phone or can I just keep using my current rom?

Thanks!


----------



## dutchy716

It looks like today was the perfect day to buy a VZW Slll. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jbzcar

jdubau55 said:


> Will wait on this until it has had a chance to cool off and let CWM and others catch up. I don't want to flash a non-kexec recovery and have to go all the way back to stock and start from scratch. This is freaking awesome news. So stoked. *In my Bain voice* Let the games begin.


The recovery won't have to change. Our kexec-enabled recovery can boot non-kexec (stock) with no problem.

This does mean we can use TWRP again, though! Wooohooo!


----------



## jbzcar

Travisimo said:


> A few questions if you please...
> 
> 1) Will doing this wipe the phone? For example, I know that unlocking the bootloader on the Galaxy Nexus completely wipes the phone. I assume this is different, so I didn't know if it wipes the phone.
> 
> 2) If I am currently running a custom rom using a kexec recovery, can I continue running it that way or would I need to flash a non-kexec recovery first?
> 
> 3) I saw the warning that accepting an OTA from Verizon could brick the phone after unlocking the bootloader in this way. Will OTA updates still show up or do we need to run a blocker of some sort?
> 
> I'm currently running Beans Stock rom and wondered whether I should do the unlock or just wait a while? Do I have to start all over with a clean phone or can I just keep using my current rom?
> 
> Thanks!


No.

Yes. It will boot fine.

Maybe. Don't accept an OTA as a rule.


----------



## neyenlives

Goose306 said:


> Just booted my PC over to my Ubuntu partition. Unlocking nao....


it works in windows too, FYI

i was running invisibleks 8-14 CM10 kexec build

performed Casual steps to root (not necessary, but i did it anyways) and flash unsecure aboot

straight up dirty flashed his 8-15 Build 1920 which is non-kexec in the same CWM 6.0.1.0, no problems at all


----------



## kingdroid

Goose306 said:


> Just booted my PC over to my Ubuntu partition. Unlocking nao....


How do u partition ur pc??... I have windows 7 id love to try this out... 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lynneddington

Stupid easy from terminal

sent from my rooted verizon S3
if I accidentally helped u, hit the thanks button


----------



## ercDROID

How do you do it from terminal?


----------



## kingdroid

lynneddington said:


> Stupid easy from terminal
> 
> sent from my rooted verizon S3
> if I accidentally helped u, hit the thanks button


what was ez??... Unloothe bootloader??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheBiles

Zalithian said:


> Now if only IMEI wasn't an issue I'd flash 100 different roms tonight.


Back that fucker up and flash away!

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> How do u partition ur pc??... I have windows 7 id love to try this out...
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


My PC is tri-booted with Ubuntu Linux, Win 7, and a [hack]intosh. I hardly ever use the mac partition anymore though so I was considering wiping it and adding it to the communal storage that all 3 partitions share. There is multiple ways to do it, some more stable than others. Ideally you want to set it up from boot, so I wiped my entire PC after making a Win 7 recovery disc (its a Toshiba Satellite lappy) and booted the entire thing off the Linux ISO, ran the partitions up front for 3 system partitions and a large communal storage, then installed Ubuntu, Win 7, and Mac. Grub handles OS selection on boot. There's various guides on the net, if you want some more assistance I can PM you rather than clog up the bootloader thread.


----------



## je2345

So easy to do on phone using terminal emulator. Did it in 10 sec without any computer.


----------



## je2345

Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.

dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


----------



## TheBiles

je2345 said:


> Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


Alternatively, just put it in the root of the SD card.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MistaWolfe

Terminal is STUPID easy. This is awesome.


----------



## kingdroid

je2345 said:


> Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


& tht unlocked ur bootloader??.. Can u place it in ur ext sd card

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

je2345 said:


> Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


SERIOUSLY!! That's it, download the file run that command and Ill get a Unlocked bootloader?!?!?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## MistaWolfe

YES!!!

Put it on internal Sdcard, unless you know how to type a different command than what was posted.


----------



## DroidOnRoids

OMGOMGOMOGOMGOMMGO WAHOO! WHAT A BREAK THROUGH CONGRATS ADAM!


----------



## Darkestred

tr4sh80 said:


> I just ejaculated.


This is sweet...the news i mean.


----------



## ImaComputa

je2345 said:


> Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


Reposting here so as not to clutter bmc's thread.

Couple of newb questions. I'm on stock rooted: will this wipe the phone? Will this get ride of the unlock symbol? For people using the computer program do you need to setup adb or can you just connect and start flashing?


----------



## kingdroid

mapatton82 said:


> SERIOUSLY!! That's it, download the file run that command and Ill get a Unlocked bootloader?!?!Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


i got the file but it's a jar file and cant open thr file on my fone would I have to get the file from opening up frm my lappy??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

MistaWolfe said:


> YES!!!
> 
> Put it on internal Sdcard, unless you know how to type a different command than what was posted.


Can someone post a link to the aboot.img file? Will this cause an issue if I am currently running on a kexec kernel?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> i got the file but it's a jar file and cant open thr file on my fone would I have to get the file from opening up frm my lappy??..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


jar file is for running from a PC its an executable jar. You just need the aboot.img file to run via terminal. You can open up the .jar file in an archive manager and extract the aboot.img file or just download it separately. You can get it here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30276359&postcount=492


----------



## Goose306

mapatton82 said:


> Can someone post a link to the aboot.img file? Will this cause an issue if I am currently running on a kexec kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Link post above this. And no issues on kexec kernel. Flashed it while running jelly bean.


----------



## TheBiles

mapatton82 said:


> Can someone post a link to the aboot.img file? Will this cause an issue if I am currently running on a kexec kernel?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


You can flash it from a kexec ROM. I just did it on AOKP.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## MistaWolfe

I don't know why I can't post files from my phone, but I got it. PM your email.

And no, doing it through terminal will not wipe your phone. And it works fine on custom.

I need a kleenex.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

Goose306 said:


> jar file is for running from a PC its an executable jar. You just need the aboot.img file to run via terminal. You can open up the .jar file in an archive manager and extract the aboot.img file or just download it separately. You can get it here:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30276359&postcount=492


good looking out goose much appreciated.. So if i run this on my fone now it wo t affect anything correct??.. As far as data or should i back up.. Also how do we no if it worked??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> good looking out goose much appreciated.. So if i run this on my fone now it wo t affect anything correct??.. As far as data or should i back up.. Also how do we no if it worked??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No wipes necessary just run the commands to a T as listed above in Terminal and good to go. As far as knowing it worked, flash a kernel







lol you can actually just reboot the phone. Reboot should be much faster, especially if on kexec as all the signature checking/secure boot crap is outta there. Kexec bootup time is now 15-20 seconds compared to previously around a minute.


----------



## mapatton82

Goose306 said:


> No wipes necessary just run the commands to a T as listed above in Terminal and good to go. As far as knowing it worked, flash a kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you can actually just reboot the phone. Reboot should be much faster, especially if on kexec as all the signature checking/secure boot crap is outta there. Kexec bootup time is now 15-20 seconds compared to previously around a minute.


Just so I have this right, just enter the command and reboot?

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ImaComputa

Welp, goodbye unlock symbol. Booting and rebooting go about mach 10 now. The first samsung logo pops up for barely even a second now.



mapatton82 said:


> Just so I have this right, just enter the command and reboot?
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Yep. I just did it and nothing changes except no more unlock symbol, you get a lightning fast boot sequence, and I guess you can flash whatever kernel you want through odin of course


----------



## kisypher

That seemed waaay too easy. I simply pushed aboot.img via terminal and that's it? It's permanent? No reflashing at every reboot or every flash of a new ROM? Seems too good to be true.


----------



## Curley

Just did it in terminal. Unlocked I am running kexec, it does do the kexec boot loop. But after, no more pad lock.


----------



## BoyNamedStacy

Just do it already! 

Sent from my Glazed-over Nexus 7


----------



## jr313

YEEEEESSUUUUUUUUUUR!!! i just got mine yesterday rooted, and now unlocked i love this community!! ahhaahahahahahaahahaaha


----------



## kingdroid

Goose306 said:


> No wipes necessary just run the commands to a T as listed above in Terminal and good to go. As far as knowing it worked, flash a kernel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol you can actually just reboot the phone. Reboot should be much faster, especially if on kexec as all the signature checking/secure boot crap is outta there. Kexec bootup time is now 15-20 seconds compared to previously around a minute.


Thanx gonna do it now.. So leave the aboot. Img file n my download file correct
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader

HELL YES!!!!!! i'm soooo excited about this.. I've been following that thread every day and imagine my surprise to read down through the post and see UNLOCKED in bold letters.. I yelled YES.. and my wife is like what is your problem... lol


----------



## MistaWolfe

kingdroid said:


> Thanx gonna do it now.. So leave the aboot. Img file n my download file correct
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


No. Root of sdcard, so no folders.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snoop5

Everything is loading crazy fast........does this mean i can flash the new liquid without losing my imei


----------



## MistaWolfe

dvader said:


> HELL YES!!!!!! i'm soooo excited about this.. I've been following that thread every day and imagine my surprise to read down through the post and see UNLOCKED in bold letters.. I yelled YES.. and my wife is like what is your problem... lol


I flipped a shitty on the interstate to get back home to my PC 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mapatton82

kingdroid said:


> Thanx gonna do it now.. So leave the aboot. Img file n my download file correct
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you leave it in download then enter the command post earlier exactly. If you put it in the root of your sdcard the remove the download pard of the command.

I just ran this and I am amazed how fast my phone boots up now!!!!

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Goose306

kingdroid said:


> Thanx gonna do it now.. So leave the aboot. Img file n my download file correct
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Doesn't really matter just make sure you are in the correct folder as the aboot.img when you type it. Leaving it on the root of the SD is easier as you have to type less, if its in the downloads its typically /sdcard/Downloads/ - doesn't really matter though. Just make sure you are pointing to the file in the terminal command and flash that shiznit.


----------



## Goose306

snoop5 said:


> Everything is loading crazy fast........does this mean i can flash the new liquid without losing my imei


IMEI issue has nothing to do with the locked bootloader. It happens on all the Qualcomm SIIIs including the d2att, d2tmo, etc. which have unlocked bootloaders. Go down the main page here a bit to the thread on the how-to for backing up your IMEI using QPST to back up your NV data - then if it gets wiped you can restore it with no worries.


----------



## ImaComputa

kingdroid said:


> Thanx gonna do it now.. So leave the aboot. Img file n my download file correct
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The commands posted use the download folder so if you use those make sure the aboot file is in sdcard/download


----------



## mapatton82

snoop5 said:


> Everything is loading crazy fast........does this mean i can flash the new liquid without losing my imei


I think there is still a chance of losing IMEI but with the bootloader unlocked we may get offical support for CM9 and CM10.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## ImaComputa

From what I understand, and this isn't a knock at ALL on any of the devs who worked on the BL, but our saviour was the mystery man who leaked the unsecure aboot?


----------



## DroidOnRoids

For people that don't know where the aboot.img file is. Here: DownloadedFile/Script/FlashUnsecureAboot.zip/FlashUnsecureAboot.zip/aboot.img.


----------



## kingdroid

So i placed it on the root of my internal sd so now i type this into terminal correct??... dd if=/sdcard/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kisypher

Once the aboot.img is flashed, it's permanent? You don't have to reflash for every new kernel or ROM?


----------



## TheBiles

kingdroid said:


> So i placed it on the root of my internal sd so now i type this into terminal correct??... dd if=/sdcard/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Make sure you are in a root shell (su command) first.

Sent from my Galaxy S III


----------



## jhssal

kingdroid said:


> So i placed it on the root of my internal sd so now i type this into terminal correct??... dd if=/sdcard/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


don't forget SU...


----------



## kingdroid

TheBiles said:


> Make sure you are in a root shell (su command) first.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S III


yeah of course hit su emter then the command right

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## janker5050

I just used casual with windows 7 and it works fine..several others on the irc have confirm this and people on xda...just make sure u have jdk installed....I'm an officially unlocked from windows

Sent for my Galaxy S3


----------



## snoop5

Goose306 said:


> IMEI issue has nothing to do with the locked bootloader. It happens on all the Qualcomm SIIIs including the d2att, d2tmo, etc. which have unlocked bootloaders. Go down the main page here a bit to the thread on the how-to for backing up your IMEI using QPST to back up your NV data - then if it gets wiped you can restore it with no worries.


 thanks goose......you always get me straight


----------



## ImaComputa

kingdroid said:


> So i placed it on the root of my internal sd so now i type this into terminal correct??... dd if=/sdcard/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Correct. I've rebooted my phone like a million times just to giggle at how fast it boots now and at the no unlocked symbol haha.


----------



## SyddyS

Well, that was easy.

*slow clap*

Damn I love the Android dev community...

Sent from my UNLOCKED VZW SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Tidefan22

Got a Gnex here, but I'm glad to hear the news. Congrats y'all. FU VZW

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Goose306

BTW sidenote, if you want/need instant help just a friendly reminder:

freenode.net #verizons3 . Its a party going on right now lol.

Apparently they are now testing a CWM flashable to unlock the bootloader. lol.


----------



## diewson

Excuse my ignorance, I've been using this phone with kexec the whole time and never messed around with my previous android phone much,
so i'm not familiar as to what an unlocked bootloader does. I am noticing crazy fast load screens when rebooting.

Does unlocked bootloaders mean that we can flash kernels/ROMs from other carriers' development?


----------



## paintba11er89

Somebody needs to update the pinned topics to include this new toy! So stoked!


----------



## kingdroid

This is what happen after so i should b good right??...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa

kingdroid said:


> This is what happen after so i should b good right??...
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Looks good. Reboot that bitch now.


----------



## ombracol

runs fine on windows!!! not sure what the linux is all about


----------



## keving

Ran the aboot.img with Terminal. I still see a 2-3 boot sequence, but they go much faster. Is that correct?


----------



## kingdroid

I guess it worked it did all the usual stuff all 10 thousand Samsung boot ups jus snappier still get the cwm half boot then boots up completely so im sure im good

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kingdroid

keving said:


> Ran the aboot.img with Terminal. I still see a 2-3 boot sequence, but they go much faster. Is that correct?


+1 same thing happens 2 me..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## thekendog

keving said:


> Ran the aboot.img with Terminal. I still see a 2-3 boot sequence, but they go much faster. Is that correct?


Sounds like you are still using kexec so yes that is correct.


----------



## kingdroid

thekendog said:


> Sounds like you are still using kexec so yes that is correct.


it jus seems too ez, so thts y all of the questions abt verifying... Seems to good to b true lmao.. We can now use any recovery??..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdhas

Thanks to everyone in this thread for sharing the terminal emulator commands, as well as their results for giving me the courage to flash this thing.

Just rebooted into CM10 (still on kexec) in wicked fast time. Can't wait to load up the next non-kexec AOSP-based rom!

Big Red can kiss my Rosey Red Ass.


----------



## keving

thekendog said:


> Sounds like you are still using kexec so yes that is correct.


So if I flash a ROM like CM10 now, would I no longer go through the 3 boot Kexec sequence?
I am on Beans 7.


----------



## wingchun108tek

je2345 said:


> Put aboot.img in /sdcard/download and do the following commands in terminal emulator.
> 
> dd if=/sdcard/Download/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5


I tried this using Android Terminal Emulator and ended up with the following (see image).


----------



## Spaniard85

keving said:


> So if I flash a ROM like CM10 now, would I no longer go through the 3 boot Kexec sequence?
> I am on Beans 7.


I think that will technically depend on whether or not the build includes a kernel with kexec. That's why our phones are still doing the kexec loops, albeit much faster, once we've flashed the unlocked bootloader.


----------



## dvader

wingchun108tek said:


> I tried this using Android Terminal Emulator and ended up with the following (see image).


you have to type SU first


----------



## Spaniard85

wingchun108tek said:


> I tried this using Android Terminal Emulator and ended up with the following (see image).


Try again, but your first command needs to be 'su'.


----------



## thekendog

I am back on CWM Touch now that kexec is not needed. So stoked!


----------



## thekendog

keving said:


> So if I flash a ROM like CM10 now, would I no longer go through the 3 boot Kexec sequence?
> I am on Beans 7.


You will still have this happen until the devs make ROMS that don't use kexec since we don't need it anymore. In all honesty, I would hold off on doing anything else for now. I suspect we are about to see development greatly increase.


----------



## Spaniard85

thekendog said:


> I am back on CWM Touch now that kexec is not needed. So stoked!


Nice, I'm gonna hunt down a TWRP 2.0 build.


----------



## wingchun108tek

dvader said:


> Try again, but your first command needs to be 'su'.


Thanks guys! this works awesome! I'm on k-ex kernal running bean's build 8 and it works like a charm! still getting rapid fire 3 boots on load up but seems like that's happening to everyone on k-ex. Thanks again for all the help guys.


----------



## Spaniard85

wingchun108tek said:


> Thanks guys! this works awesome! I'm on k-ex kernal running bean's build 8 and it works like a charm! still getting rapid fire 3 boots on load up but seems like that's happening to everyone on k-ex. Thanks again for all the help guys.


No problem man, a "like" would be appreciated.









Ya the kexec sequence is still built into whatever setup you were running when you flashed the new bootloader, so now it just flies through the process since it doesn't actually have to do anything. I'm sure we'll see some kexec-less kernels, etc. soon.


----------



## frankiedizzle87

I'm happy and all but I am gonna wait for a JB rom. I hate when I use my blue tooth and headphone jack is playing through car aux port and phone rings and my phone answers with the headphone jack. Even though my blue tooth is on. BT should take priority in calls. That's soo annoying 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## djj624

So I unlocked the bootloader. I'm on liquids build. Let's say I decide to flash regular old cwm instead of the kexec cwm will liquids rom still boot after a reboot, or does it need the kexec recovery? Also what if I decided to try another aosp jb rom or kernel that has been out before the unlock?

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## jdhas

Believe it: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/#/c/21348/


----------



## dvader

jdhas said:


> Believe it: http://review.cyanog....com/#/c/21348/


Awesome!
I actually like the stock (modified) ROM.. but I like even more the OPTION of running something else.


----------



## Goose306

djj624 said:


> So I unlocked the bootloader. I'm on liquids build. Let's say I decide to flash regular old cwm instead of the kexec cwm will liquids rom still boot after a reboot, or does it need the kexec recovery? Also what if I decided to try another aosp jb rom or kernel that has been out before the unlock?
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


Have to stay on 6.0.1.0 until they update the ROM to remove kexec.


----------



## sixohtew

question. i read a while back that invisiblek's 8/15-1920 didnt have the kexec. so flashing this would mean i can flash any recovery? i only ask cause i got flash happy and flashed the 8-14 and changed recovery and got caught in bootloops lol


----------



## ImaComputa

sixohtew said:


> question. i read a while back that invisiblek's 8/15-1920 didnt have the kexec. so flashing this would mean i can flash any recovery? i only ask cause i got flash happy and flashed the 8-14 and changed recovery and got caught in bootloops lol


IMO I'd just hold off on changing anything right now and wait for the ROMS, kernels, and recoveries to be updated and sorted out and kexec removed.


----------



## Goose306

8/15 1920 IS kexec less. SHOULD be able to work with any recovery. I won't gaurantee that though. I'm still on the kexec recovery. But that does boot just fine and dandy though as kexec-less.


----------



## jbzcar

http://glassnetworks.net/bootloader/VRALE6-aboot_cwm-flashable.zip

That's a flashable .zip for anyone wary of Terminal or not having luck with the java thing.


----------



## cocoadog

Question. If I were to do this through terminal and then wanted to get back to complete stock, would be okay flashing the boot.img and the stock file via odin? Thanks in advance.


----------



## jbzcar

cocoadog said:


> Question. If I were to do this through terminal and then wanted to get back to complete stock, would be okay flashing the boot.img and the stock file via odin? Thanks in advance.


Yes, you can odin back to stock if you have to.


----------



## kingdroid

jbzcar said:


> http://glassnetworks.net/bootloader/VRALE6-aboot_cwm-flashable.zip
> 
> That's a flashable .zip for anyone wary of Terminal or not having luck with the java thing.


its crazy how fast things move.. Started off wit an Ubuntu method then a terminal method now a flashable method.. Gotta love the Android community...

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

jbzcar said:


> Yes, you can odin back to stock if you have to.


If you odined to stock would the bootloader still be unlocked or would you haven't flash the img again?

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## JuggalotusHeat

Easiest way to flash is via ADB:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30277016&postcount=1089


----------



## jbzcar

inkedadrenaline said:


> If you odined to stock would the bootloader still be unlocked or would you haven't flash the img again?
> 
> Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


AFAIK, you would need to reflash the unlock.


----------



## cocoadog

inkedadrenaline said:


> If you odined to stock would the bootloader still be unlocked or would you haven't flash the img again?
> 
> Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


See that's what worries me I wonder if it would mess up and brick me... I know nothing about it though:/


----------



## techjpo

My hat goes off to all these developers that do this stuff. I am always amazed. Thank you-ALL OF YOU! I need advice as to where to start, as this new development has been moving quickly. My GS3 has been sitting in drawer, waiting for this day. Now its here, but where to start? I have been flashing my VZW GNexus and now running a great JB ROM, but I feel illiterate when it comes to the GS3. Searching threads I see talk of ODIN,Kexec, specific recoveries etc... Can I root, unlock bootloader, and wait for a AOSP JB ROM? What recovery should I use? Sounds like changes are coming to recoveries? Should I just sit tight? HELP! My end goal is AOSP Jellybean on my SG3(hopefully Vanir). As excited as I am, I want to do everything possible to correctly set up the phone for my "flash-aholic" habits and make it as easy as it is on the G Nexus. Thanks in advance for advice/thoughts.


----------



## Austin

I expect nothing less than this tomorrow morning.


----------



## bink1r

I posted this in the Panic Room, but I never go there unless I have an issue, which leads me to believe that no one else does either so I'm posting here. (Mods, boot me if you must.)

Here's my issue:
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I DL'd the Casual file and tried to push it through Terminal Emulator. Never used TE before and thought it was like ADB. (Probably is, I'm just a jackass noob.) I couldn't push the file for the life of me. So I renamed the casual file to aboot.img and then it went through. I was so happy. Then I typed reset instead of reboot. Nothing happened. Then I typed reboot and now I'm stuck with a phone that will not power up. I've tried a bunch of 3 button combos but nothing has worked to get me into DL mode so I can Odin back to stock. I've tried it with and without the battery. I tried to see if I could get into ADB. No dice. Anyone have a suggestion. I'm freaking the FUCK OUT. [/background]


----------



## Metfanant

bink1r said:


> I posted this in the Panic Room, but I never go there unless I have an issue, which leads me to believe that no one else does either so I'm posting here. (Mods, boot me if you must.)
> 
> Here's my issue:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I DL'd the Casual file and tried to push it through Terminal Emulator. Never used TE before and thought it was like ADB. (Probably is, I'm just a jackass noob.) I couldn't push the file for the life of me. So I renamed the casual file to aboot.img and then it went through. I was so happy. Then I typed reset instead of reboot. Nothing happened. Then I typed reboot and now I'm stuck with a phone that will not power up. I've tried a bunch of 3 button combos but nothing has worked to get me into DL mode so I can Odin back to stock. I've tried it with and without the battery. I tried to see if I could get into ADB. No dice. Anyone have a suggestion. I'm freaking the FUCK OUT. [/background]


the casual file with this file name Verizon-GS3-CASUAL-Revision131a.jar ?? you dont push that!...thats the tool to run the exploit...you just dd'd a java tool as your aboot...


----------



## andycharge

bink1r said:


> I posted this in the Panic Room, but I never go there unless I have an issue, which leads me to believe that no one else does either so I'm posting here. (Mods, boot me if you must.)
> 
> Here's my issue:
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]I DL'd the Casual file and tried to push it through Terminal Emulator. Never used TE before and thought it was like ADB. (Probably is, I'm just a jackass noob.) I couldn't push the file for the life of me. So I renamed the casual file to aboot.img and then it went through. I was so happy. Then I typed reset instead of reboot. Nothing happened. Then I typed reboot and now I'm stuck with a phone that will not power up. I've tried a bunch of 3 button combos but nothing has worked to get me into DL mode so I can Odin back to stock. I've tried it with and without the battery. I tried to see if I could get into ADB. No dice. Anyone have a suggestion. I'm freaking the FUCK OUT. [/background]


The "Casual file" is actually an executable JAR file, which from what I understand needs a java program to execute and contains the aboot.img. By renaming the file before flashing (which in the android dev world is something you should absolutely never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever do), you flashed the entire jar file onto your boot partition. Unfortunately, it looks like you have a hard brick.


----------



## droidxuser123

andycharge said:


> The "Casual file" is actually an executable JAR file, which from what I understand needs a java program to execute and contains the aboot.img. By renaming the file before flashing (which in the android dev world is something you should absolutely never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever do), you flashed the entire jar file onto your boot partition. Unfortunately, it looks like you have a hard brick.


to add to this you extract the .img from the JAR file if you want to do this from Terminal Emulator


----------



## Goose306

droidxuser123 said:


> to add to this you extract the .img from the JAR file if you want to do this from Terminal Emulator


You can also just download the aboot.img its been posted lots of places. Rather than the whole casual program.


----------



## droidxuser123

Goose306 said:


> You can also just download the aboot.img its been posted lots of places. Rather than the whole casual program.


yea that too.

also, for going back to stock would just flashing the stock files do it or would I need to get the bootloader as well and flash it via Odin, Adamoutler seems to imply that in his XDA post


----------



## stkiswr

Can anyone link me to just the aboot.IMG? Thank you


----------



## edwards311

_Windows method to unlock bootloader is up....._

_http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1835791_

_Thanx to ALL the DEV's that made this possible!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!_


----------



## droidxuser123

stkiswr said:


> Can anyone link me to just the aboot.IMG? Thank you


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30277016&postcount=1089


----------



## stkiswr

droidxuser123 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=30277016&postcount=1089


thank you!


----------



## stkiswr

New question...just did aboot.IMG the terminal way. Any way to verify this happened? Can I go into the boot loader actually see unlocked now?


----------



## Metfanant

stkiswr said:


> New question...just did aboot.IMG the terminal way. Any way to verify this happened? Can I go into the boot loader actually see unlocked now?


honestly...easiest way to know...

reboot the phone...the initial screen that says "SAMSUNG" should literally just FLASH and be gone and the boot animation will start...it will last like a milisecond


----------



## stkiswr

Metfanant said:


> honestly...easiest way to know...
> 
> reboot the phone...the initial screen that says "SAMSUNG" should literally just FLASH and be gone and the boot animation will start...it will last like a milisecond


 yeah it only stayed on the screen for a split second. What about download mode or boot loader? Any concrete info there. It just seems to easy to just use terminal and push aboot to the mmcblk and am fully unlocked.


----------



## stkiswr

Is anyone having any freezing issues after terminal method?


----------



## jr313

I used the terminal method last night, but no problems here.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## stkiswr

He restored a backup and no freezing now. Odd. I don't know what all is done but now he's looking for something else to test out lol


----------



## mendedtimbo

I just got done doing the terminal method and it worked like a charm. It boots so much faster now!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## inkedadrenaline

stkiswr said:


> Is anyone having any freezing issues after terminal method?


Nope

Tapatalk'd / Galaxy SIII on Beans Rom


----------



## cadams122593

jbzcar said:


> http://glassnetworks...m-flashable.zip
> 
> That's a flashable .zip for anyone wary of Terminal or not having luck with the java thing.


i can just flash this zip in clockwork and my bootloader in unlocked???


----------



## djj624

Goose306 said:


> Have to stay on 6.0.1.0 until they update the ROM to remove kexec.


What about flashing a non kexic based rom or kernel. Can that be done using a kexec recovery like cwm? I'm thinking no but figured I'd ask just to be sure.

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## Curley

djj624 said:


> What about flashing a non kexic based rom or kernel. Can that be done using a kexec recovery like cwm? I'm thinking no but figured I'd ask just to be sure.
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


I could be wrong, but I think the Kexec is built into the kernel, not the CWM. If you flash a stock kernel, it may lock you down again. I would wait for a non-kexec/unlocked kernel to be released.


----------



## kennyho35

Why am I getting this?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

kennyho35 said:


> Why am I getting this?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Because you aren't using "su".


----------



## kennyho35

What is su

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

kennyho35 said:


> What is su
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Type it before the other command in the terminal. It give you superuser/root privileges.


----------



## kennyho35

Type it b4 /dev/bl .............or b4 DD if=..,.?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

Yup


----------



## kennyho35

Still not working can u shown me exactly how to enter the command then please

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## Spaniard85

kennyho35 said:


> Type it b4 /dev/bl .............or b4 DD if=..,.?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


It'll be the first command you type. "su" then hit enter. The terminal emulator program will ask for root, allow it. Then the $ will turn to a #, and you're golden to continue with the awesomeness.


----------



## mutelight

kennyho35 said:


> Still not working can u shown me exactly how to enter the command then please
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Are you rooted or are you trying this with a stock phone?


----------



## kennyho35

mutelight said:


> Are you rooted or are you trying this with a stock phone?


no I'm rooted running synergy 1.7 invisiblek kernel

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

kennyho35 said:


> no I'm rooted running synergy 1.7 invisiblek kernel
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


Section 7: How to unlock Bootloader via Terminal Emulator
*You must be rooted first*

Step 1: Download These files to device:
Terminal Emulator- https://play.google.com/store/apps/d...roidterm&hl=en
ABOOT.IMG- https://www.dropbox.com/s/fi5sh9q3wq91m7v/aboot.img(Place this on the root of your sdcard)

Step 2: Open Terminal Emulator and typer these commands(make sure to hit enter after each entry):

- su

- dd if=/sdcard/aboot.img of=/dev/block/mmcblk0p5

Step 3: Exit out the app and reboot! Your VZW GS3 is now unlocked!!

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1762709


----------



## kennyho35

Spaniard85 said:


> It'll be the first command you type. "su" then hit enter. The terminal emulator program will ask for root, allow it. Then the $ will turn to a #, and you're golden to continue with the awesomeness.


thanks for just answering my question I appreciate that! I'm not stupid but never used terminal b4 hanks man! Also is his what I wanted to see after?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## mutelight

kennyho35 said:


> thanks for just answering my question I appreciate that! I'm not stupid but never used terminal b4 hanks man! Also is his what I wanted to see after?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


That means it was successful. You can reboot now to an unlocked bootloader.


----------



## Spaniard85

kennyho35 said:


> thanks for just answering my question I appreciate that! I'm not stupid but never used terminal b4 hanks man! Also is his what I wanted to see after?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


No problem man! A "like" would be appreciated.

And that sure is what you want to see! Reboot and watch it FLY through the kexec sequence! Your phone is going to still do the kexex loop, but it'll much faster since it's not actually needing to do much of anything.


----------



## BigJermZ

I have just received my replacement device from Ausrion, it had a updated sticker on the device and printed on the box. Someone told me that it was because they updated the prl...I would like to double check it before unlocking it. I have attached the about screenshot. If someone can ensure that the updated software/hardware will be compatible with this new method to unlock the Galaxy S3. Thanx


----------



## gf7z

edit: NM. Gotta refresh before replying...


----------



## Spaniard85

BigJermZ said:


> I have just received my replacement device from Ausrion, it had a updated sticker on the device and printed on the box. Someone told me that it was because they updated the prl...I would like to double check it before unlocking it. I have attached the about screenshot. If someone can ensure that the updated software/hardware will be compatible with this new method to unlock the Galaxy S3. Thanx


Hmm... your baseband is newer than mine. Mine is I535VRLF2, but maybe I'm behind and need to update...


----------



## bink1r

andycharge said:


> The "Casual file" is actually an executable JAR file, which from what I understand needs a java program to execute and contains the aboot.img. By renaming the file before flashing (which in the android dev world is something you should absolutely never ever ever ever ever ever ever ever ever do), you flashed the entire jar file onto your boot partition. Unfortunately, it looks like you have a hard brick.


I have learned a very expensive lesson. I should have just waited it this morning instead of being all boned up to unlock the bootloader. Does anyone know if the phone can started up with a jig? That seems like the only thing what will work at this point. Damn I gotta try.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## dvader

bink1r said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] So I renamed the casual file to aboot.img and then it went through. [/background]


I have to ask, what in the world would possess you to do something like that? I mean you basically found a hypo needle on the ground and having no idea what was in it, injected it in yourself.
if you can't get into download mode to flash back via odin, you'll need to send it off to be jtag'd


----------



## grpatter

Spaniard85 said:


> I have just received my replacement device from Ausrion, it had a updated sticker on the device and printed on the box. Someone told me that it was because they updated the prl...I would like to double check it before unlocking it. I have attached the about screenshot. If someone can ensure that the updated software/hardware will be compatible with this new method to unlock the Galaxy S3. Thanx


It looks like his replacement got shipped with the latest firmware at the time (*I535VRLG1*) where pre-orders and most other people have *I535VRLF2*, unless they accepted the first OTA or flashed the update themselves. Adam noted that you should be good running this aboot with firmware up to 15-Aug, but not necessarily after. I would bet that, since VRLG was released prior to that, this will work for you just fine. You may want to confirm before you risk it, but if it were my phone I would give it a shot.

Here is a thread with all the versions so far: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313

Note: If you're *really* gun-shy about trying this on VRLG1, then you could always use the full ODIN package to revert to the version first shipped (VRLF2). This should work, I see no reason it wouldn't.

Obvious disclaimers apply (I take no responsiblity, blah blah) nor do any of the devs.


----------



## sixohtew

Ah, non kecex cm10 ftmfw. Back to the 20 second boot up times I've missed. Now if we can just fix the MMS issue without having to do the quick "fix" (airplane mode and whatnot) this will be perfect for me  big thanks to all the [email protected]

Sent from my Galaxy SIII using RootzWiki


----------



## bink1r

dvader said:


> I have to ask, what in the world would possess you to do something like that? I mean you basically found a hypo needle on the ground and having no idea what was in it, injected it in yourself.
> if you can't get into download mode to flash back via odin, you'll need to send it off to be jtag'd


Impatience and ignorance. I'm going to try the jig.

If not I have a GNEX that I'm using in the mean time and I'll send it off and take my lumps. What is jtag'd?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Alix8821

Will doing this wipe anything? Or is it simply going to unlock everything? Obv not a huge deal, but JW


----------



## mapatton82

Alix8821 said:


> Will doing this wipe anything? Or is it simply going to unlock everything? Obv not a huge deal, but JW


It will not wipe anything, just unlock it!!


----------



## Alix8821

mapatton82 said:


> It will not wipe anything, just unlock it!!


Thanks! Excited. Especially cause Synergy came out n said do this, cause he's already working on fixing wat VZW messed with... AWESOME. This is why Android is the best. community, pple, devs.... YUPP


----------



## andycharge

bink1r said:


> Impatience and ignorance. I'm going to try the jig.
> 
> If not I have a GNEX that I'm using in the mean time and I'll send it off and take my lumps. What is jtag'd?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://mobiletechvideos.mybigcommerce.com/samsung-galaxy-s-iii-jtag-brick-repair/


----------



## stkiswr

sixohtew said:


> Ah, non kecex cm10 ftmfw. Back to the 20 second boot up times I've missed. Now if we can just fix the MMS issue without having to do the quick "fix" (airplane mode and whatnot) this will be perfect for me  big thanks to all the [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using RootzWiki


That's coming quite possibly in the next build


----------



## Alix8821

Do i have to fix permissions? Says not write permissions... From SD card


----------



## grin0048

bink1r said:


> Impatience and ignorance. I'm going to try the jig.
> 
> If not I have a GNEX that I'm using in the mean time and I'll send it off and take my lumps. What is jtag'd?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Most people in your position would probably dial *611 and play dumb--props for not doing that.


----------



## Rath1on

I just went into a Verizon store to look at tablets. I pulled out my phone and the guy said, "how are you liking the S3?" I said, "the bootloader was unlocked yesterday."
To which he replied, "Fail, Verizon...."

Hehehe

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvader

bink1r said:


> Impatience and ignorance. I'm going to try the jig.
> 
> If not I have a GNEX that I'm using in the mean time and I'll send it off and take my lumps. What is jtag'd?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol well know that I'm making fun of you for this behind my keyboard 
with that said, you probably don't need a jig, just google for the key sequence, (vol down + home then power i think - but google to be sure) if that doesn't work, i don't think a jig will. if you can get into download mode you should be fine by using odin to get back to stock,


----------



## ThePipeLayer

grpatter said:


> It looks like his replacement got shipped with the latest firmware at the time (*I535VRLG1*) where pre-orders and most other people have *I535VRLF2*, unless they accepted the first OTA or flashed the update themselves. Adam noted that you should be good running this aboot with firmware up to 15-Aug, but not necessarily after. I would bet that, since VRLG was released prior to that, this will work for you just fine. You may want to confirm before you risk it, but if it were my phone I would give it a shot.
> 
> Here is a thread with all the versions so far: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1788313
> 
> Note: If you're *really* gun-shy about trying this on VRLG1, then you could always use the full ODIN package to revert to the version first shipped (VRLF2). This should work, I see no reason it wouldn't.
> 
> Obvious disclaimers apply (I take no responsiblity, blah blah) nor do any of the devs.


The updated version has the dumbed down search feature. Due to Apple vs. Samsung lawsuit.

Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never wifi.


----------



## jbzcar

cadams122593 said:


> I could be wrong, but I think the Kexec is built into the kernel, not the CWM. If you flash a stock kernel, it may lock you down again. I would wait for a non-kexec/unlocked kernel to be released.


It Is built into CWM.









Posted from my Galaxy S III.


----------



## Mayze

I followed the terminal emulator instructions to a tee. Rebooted my phone and I'm still seeing the custom unlock symbol when it boots. Should I still be seeing that when It boots up?


----------



## jbzcar

Mayze said:


> I followed the terminal emulator instructions to a tee. Rebooted my phone and I'm still seeing the custom unlock symbol when it boots. Should I still be seeing that when It boots up?


No you shouldn't see it... just flash this: 
http://glassnetworks.net/bootloader/VRALE6-aboot_cwm-flashable.zip

Posted from my Galaxy S III.


----------



## grpatter

ThePipeLayer said:


> The updated version has the dumbed down search feature. Due to Apple vs. Samsung lawsuit.
> 
> Galaxy S3 powered by Verizon LTE, never wifi.


Ah, yeah that's right, I'd forgotten what the change was. Apparently I didn't update for a reason







So, this should work on VRLG1 just fine, though I'd revert to VRLF2 if possible, simply for universal search. Of course, there could be some modem tweaks but I haven't done any research to figure that out.


----------



## headcheese

jbzcar said:


> Yep!
> 
> It Is built into CWM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Posted from my Galaxy S III.


Kexec is built into cwm and the kernel.
Well kind of there's a script in the kernel that tells it to hijack the boot.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## goldsmitht

TheBiles said:


> Back that fucker up and flash away!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7


still trying to figure out how to back up my imei; went to the one page and on top it says "don't use this method"

help would be appreciated!


----------



## goldsmitht

Goose306 said:


> My PC is tri-booted with Ubuntu Linux, Win 7, and a [hack]intosh. I hardly ever use the mac partition anymore though so I was considering wiping it and adding it to the communal storage that all 3 partitions share. There is multiple ways to do it, some more stable than others. Ideally you want to set it up from boot, so I wiped my entire PC after making a Win 7 recovery disc (its a Toshiba Satellite lappy) and booted the entire thing off the Linux ISO, ran the partitions up front for 3 system partitions and a large communal storage, then installed Ubuntu, Win 7, and Mac. Grub handles OS selection on boot. There's various guides on the net, if you want some more assistance I can PM you rather than clog up the bootloader thread.


i've got a laptop dual booted, XP and Ubuntu, but all i did was the dual boot method, didn't require wiping. Cant update it now, so have to redo the UBUNTU section but was thinking of trying MINT; any comments on that compared to UBUNTU?


----------



## brkshr

goldsmitht said:


> still trying to figure out how to back up my imei; went to the one page and on top it says "don't use this method"
> 
> help would be appreciated!


That page links to an IMEI recovery tool. I assume the first page feels backing up the IMEI is no longer necessary, because you can recover the IMEI. Could be safer to recover than backup? IDK (Edit: guess not, backup is a read-only process)


----------



## Goose306

Regarding IMEI backup follow the link in my sig US variants need to use QPST

Sent from my UNLOCKED jelly beaned d2vzw


----------



## BigJermZ

Awesome Thanx guys
FYI Asurion devices just come this way no OTA or anything done, the device is updated by samsung.

I still will prob use the odin to revert back and then unlock.


----------



## kingdroid

Mayze said:


> I followed the terminal emulator instructions to a tee. Rebooted my phone and I'm still seeing the custom unlock symbol when it boots. Should I still be seeing that when It boots up?


what does the custom unlock symbol look like exactly??

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samg916

kingdroid said:


> what does the custom unlock symbol look like exactly??
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


The word "Custom" and a padlock graphic. Can't miss it.


----------



## goldsmitht

I odin'd to the vrlg1 modem to see if I was able to get better service. Do I need to odin back to do the in lock, or has anyone else on vrlg1 been able to unlock their boot loader using the zip method?

"Oh happy day... oh HAPPY day" sing along everyone!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samg916

bink1r said:


> I have learned a very expensive lesson. I should have just waited it this morning instead of being all boned up to unlock the bootloader. Does anyone know if the phone can started up with a jig? That seems like the only thing what will work at this point. Damn I gotta try.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Look around, I know when I did this to my Galaxy S1, there was a Software Jig, someone made in Java(hosed my phone in the middle of the night and had nothing better to do but surf the web looking for fixes, since I couldnt go make a jib yet), and like those little usb things, it fired download mode right up, after i COMPLETLY NOOBED my bootloader by UNPLUGGING during ODIN. Came right back to life. Think there was even a youtube video demoing it. Search Samsung software jig java, may have some luck.

Did the work for you, give this a shot

http://droidangel.blogspot.com/2011/07/one-click-unbrick-tool-for-samsung.html

Praze me later if it works


----------



## kingdroid

samg916 said:


> The word "Custom" and a padlock graphic. Can't miss it.


thanx guess im good cuz i dnt has thr problemo.. Now 2 restore root66 n back my imei the goose way..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Alix8821

It's boot looping after i installed CWMR v5.8.4.8!!! Thought I didnt need Kexec 6.0.1 anymore... All i have is a Mac.... HELP

Resotring old back ups wont work...


----------



## headcheese

goldsmitht said:


> I odin'd to the vrlg1 modem to see if I was able to get better service. Do I need to odin back to do the in lock, or has anyone else on vrlg1 been able to unlock their boot loader using the zip method?
> 
> "Oh happy day... oh HAPPY day" sing along everyone!
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


I just unlocked and have been using the I535VRLG1 baseband.

I used the dd method from terminal.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## samg916

Alix8821 said:


> It's boot looping after i installed CWMR v5.8.4.8!!! Thought I didnt need Kexec 6.0.1 anymore... All i have is a Mac.... HELP
> 
> Resotring old back ups wont work...


What do you want help with? I got bootloops that caused me unable to get back into recovery. I had to hop into download mode and odin back to stock. (search there are how to sites with video on this).
The correct CWR that is working normal for me with 1920 CM10 is from EZ Recovery, Flash CWR v6.0.1.0 and your good to go.


----------



## bink1r

grin0048 said:


> Most people in your position would probably dial *611 and play dumb--props for not doing that.


Thanks to everyone who poked fun, one who added a great analogy, and people that wanted to help, I thank you all. It looks as though I'm going to jtag it. Thank you for your help (the abuse is good too. I deserved it.) ;-)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## samg916

sixohtew said:


> Ah, non kecex cm10 ftmfw. Back to the 20 second boot up times I've missed. Now if we can just fix the MMS issue without having to do the quick "fix" (airplane mode and whatnot) this will be perfect for me  big thanks to all the [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy SIII using RootzWiki


I saw something over on XDA a fix was found, and hoping it will be in the next nightly. Also WTF they broke NFC! Hoping that gets fixed soon too. Worked as of 8/12, broke 8/13 forward ..


----------



## Alix8821

samg916 said:


> What do you want help with? I got bootloops that caused me unable to get back into recovery. I had to hop into download mode and odin back to stock. (search there are how to sites with video on this).
> The correct CWR that is working normal for me with 1920 CM10 is from EZ Recovery, Flash CWR v6.0.1.0 and your good to go.


I can't flash anything, it goes to the CWM main page. Cant restore, wiping does nothing....

EDIT: Wanted to avoid this.... but flashing my backup of "Stock".... hopefully this fixes boot loop issue... then I"ll just Reflash everything.... UGH. Pain in my ass.... oh well. Least we're UNLOCKED!!


----------



## Mayze

I tried flashing the zip and it kept aborting. I thought I followed the terminal instructions correctly. I copy and pasted the command to the emulator which apparently didn't paste right. So I decided not to be lazy and input it manually. Voila! Unlocked


----------



## samg916

Alix8821 said:


> I can't flash anything, it goes to the CWM main page. Cant restore, wiping does nothing....
> 
> EDIT: Wanted to avoid this.... but flashing my backup of "Stock".... hopefully this fixes boot loop issue... then I"ll just Reflash everything.... UGH. Pain in my ass.... oh well. Least we're UNLOCKED!!


Well if you can flash, thats better than ODIN, but if all else fails, grab a factory image and odin, and load your phone back to factory (there are videos on this if you have never done it, recommend watching one, messing up in ODIN = HARD BRICK (JIg anyone?)


----------



## Alix8821

samg916 said:


> Well if you can flash, thats better than ODIN, but if all else fails, grab a factory image and odin, and load your phone back to factory (there are videos on this if you have never done it, recommend watching one, messing up in ODIN = HARD BRICK (JIg anyone?)


Flashing my backup of "stock" worked. Replaced Boot.img and everything... now just needa re-unlock and re-download Synergy, etc... but hey. I'm unbricked!


----------



## samg916

Alix8821 said:


> Flashing my backup of "stock" worked. Replaced Boot.img and everything... now just needa re-unlock and re-download Synergy, etc... but hey. I'm unbricked!


Your not bricked, until you turn your device on and all you get is a Yellow ! lol .. No recovery, no download mode, NOTHING! Man that sucked but even then I was able to unbrick with software (older device) .. but just flubbing up your boot and being able to fix with Recovery is pretty minor. Softbrick, is when you can only get into Download mode only, and hard brick, like i said NADA but Yellow ! and a very unhappy looking android robot


----------



## Alix8821

samg916 said:


> Your not bricked, until you turn your device on and all you get is a Yellow ! lol .. No recovery, no download mode, NOTHING! Man that sucked but even then I was able to unbrick with software (older device) .. but just flubbing up your boot and being able to fix with Recovery is pretty minor. Softbrick, is when you can only get into Download mode only, and hard brick, like i said NADA but Yellow ! and a very unhappy looking android robot


Soft brick, hard brick, who gives a shit?! I fixed it. hahaha. Just a mini heart attack, thats all...


----------



## samg916

Alix8821 said:


> Soft brick, hard brick, who gives a shit?! I fixed it. hahaha. Just a mini heart attack, thats all...


Wait till your first hard brick. Your heart drops to your toes, rather than your stomach  But I was just joking around bud.


----------



## Alix8821

samg916 said:


> Wait till your first hard brick. Your heart drops to your toes, rather than your stomach  But I was just joking around bud.


Shit my bad! So was i... not obv?? Was taking the "Gold jacket, green jacket, who gives a shit?!" and applying it to this.... My bad... Thank you tho


----------



## MFD00M

Alix8821 said:


> Shit my bad! So was i... not obv?? Was taking the "Gold jacket, green jacket, who gives a shit?!" and applying it to this.... My bad... Thank you tho


lol great happy gilmore reference...i got it


----------



## rcarman

OK. Using the Windows program over at XDA from halfcab http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1835791
I posted this over there as well but thought I'd try this thread in case someone has a suggestion.

I ran the unlock.bak and chose option 1. After a little bit my phone went black and so I figured it was rebooting as the onscreen instructions said to hit OK when the phone reboots. The phone never rebooted and now I can't even get it to power up again.

Any suggestions?


----------



## samg916

rcarman said:


> OK. Using the Windows program over at XDA from halfcab http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1835791
> I posted this over there as well but thought I'd try this thread in case someone has a suggestion.
> 
> I ran the unlock.bak and chose option 1. After a little bit my phone went black and so I figured it was rebooting as the onscreen instructions said to hit OK when the phone reboots. The phone never rebooted and now I can't even get it to power up again.
> 
> Any suggestions?


Can you get to Download mode? (vol down, home, power?)


----------



## GserMx

Anybody know how to verify if my bootloader is Unlock? I used terminal emulator method.

Thanks


----------



## Austin

GserMx said:


> Anybody know how to verify if my bootloader is Unlock? I used terminal emulator method.
> 
> Thanks


Kexec reboot should be very very fast.

Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


----------



## GserMx

Austin said:


> Kexec reboot should be very very fast.
> 
> Sent from my unlocked s3. I apologize for all spelling errors.


Still same boot time for me, any other way ?
Thanks


----------



## inkedadrenaline

GserMx said:


> Still same boot time for me, any other way ?
> Thanks


You sure you typed the correct command? Try it again. The reboot should be noticeably faster

Tapatalk'd / VZW Unlocked Cm10 Galaxy SIII


----------



## rcarman

samg916 said:


> Can you get to Download mode? (vol down, home, power?)


Thanks for the reply. I had posted this right before leaving work and just got home.

Anyway, yes I did try this. The phone appears to do nothing when pushing the power button. Screen doesn't even attempt to go on. It acts as if there's no battery in it at all even though there is.


----------



## samg916

rcarman said:


> Thanks for the reply. I had posted this right before leaving work and just got home.
> 
> Anyway, yes I did try this. The phone appears to do nothing when pushing the power button. Screen doesn't even attempt to go on. It acts as if there's no battery in it at all even though there is.


RIP


----------



## GserMx

inkedadrenaline said:


> You sure you typed the correct command? Try it again. The reboot should be noticeably faster
> 
> Tapatalk'd / VZW Unlocked Cm10 Galaxy SIII


Yes I'm sure I typed well the command, I also used the ez app to unlock it (ez-unlock) and still same


----------



## droidxuser123

which recovery should I be on 6.0.10 right? with EZ recovery


----------



## rcarman

samg916 said:


> RIP


Yeah. After many rooted android phones I guess I finally got bit.


----------



## jdog94

after unlocking bootloader ....if i am already running ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0 from ez recovery if there any need to change recovery??


----------



## Nick.Tbolt

Would using ODIN to flash stock overwrite this bootloader? In case I had to go back for some reason?

* Verizon Galaxy SIII *


----------



## droidxuser123

Nick.Tbolt said:


> Would using ODIN to flash stock overwrite this bootloader? In case I had to go back for some reason?
> 
> * Verizon Galaxy SIII *


it should from what I am hearing


----------



## nocoast

jdog94 said:


> after unlocking bootloader ....if i am already running ClockworkMod 6.0.1.0 from ez recovery if there any need to change recovery??


No ur current kexec recovery flashes regular boot.img style zips aswell as kexec ones...


----------



## djj624

How do we flash a non kexec recovery like twrp without bricking if were on an kexec based rom?

Sent from my liquefied S3


----------



## nocoast

djj624 said:


> How do we flash a non kexec recovery like twrp without bricking if were on an kexec based rom?
> 
> Sent from my liquefied S3


If you switch to a non kexec recovery while running a kexec ROM you'll likely get a blank screen upon boot. The recovery will flash fine independently of the status of the ROM using kexec hijack or not.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## samg916

droidxuser123 said:


> which recovery should I be on 6.0.10 right? with EZ recovery


Correct.


----------



## droidxuser123

samg916 said:


> Correct.


thanks


----------



## HHRLLC

samg916 said:


> What do you want help with? I got bootloops that caused me unable to get back into recovery. I had to hop into download mode and odin back to stock. (search there are how to sites with video on this).
> The correct CWR that is working normal for me with 1920 CM10 is from EZ Recovery, Flash CWR v6.0.1.0 and your good to go.


When you used odin is this what you flashed? HOME_I535VRALF2_I535VZWALF2_618049_REV09_user_low_ship.tar.md5
And is that all I have to do to go back to stock? Thanks


----------



## droidxuser123

HHRLLC said:


> When you used odin is this what you flashed? HOME_I535VRALF2_I535VZWALF2_618049_REV09_user_low_ship.tar.md5
> And is that all I have to do to go back to stock? Thanks


I removed the ".md5" extension


----------



## HHRLLC

droidxuser123 said:


> I removed the ".md5" extension


So you mean backspace the end .md5 and run it?


----------



## droidxuser123

HHRLLC said:


> So you mean backspace the end .md5 and run it?


 yea I was told to remove it and it should end ".tar" and run it in odin PDA section


----------



## HHRLLC

droidxuser123 said:


> yea I was told to remove it and it should end ".tar" and run it in odin PDA section


Thanks a lot.
Never want to be told RIP








I feel bad for that guy


----------



## droidxuser123

HHRLLC said:


> Thanks a lot.
> Never want to be told RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I feel bad for that guy


Well a guy this morning renamed the .jar file to aboot.img and put it in his phones partition, so always be careful and reread the instructions 10 times to make sure it's done right.


----------



## samg916

droidxuser123 said:


> yea I was told to remove it and it should end ".tar" and run it in odin PDA section


This is not needed. Everytime I've odin, infact did it yesterday, it ended in xxxxx.tar.md5, there is no issues. (actually dont think ODIN cares what the file name is, as long as its a proper image file)


----------



## droidxuser123

samg916 said:


> This is not needed. Everytime I've odin, infact did it yesterday, it ended in xxxxx.tar.md5, there is no issues. (actually dont think ODIN cares what the file name is, as long as its a proper image file)


Well I just did what was suggested, good to know it works like that as well


----------



## inkedadrenaline

droidxuser123 said:


> which recovery should I be on 6.0.10 right? with EZ recovery


Depending on which rom. But if u want the Austins new cm10 then yes you need to be on 6.0.1.0 or twrp

Tapatalk'd / VZW Unlocked Cm10 Galaxy SIII


----------



## synrgi

The .tar.md5 extension signifies that there is a precomputed md5sum of the original .tar added to the file for Odin to check against so that you don't flash a corrupted download. It works fine either way.


----------



## landshark

Posted this in another thread. Hope this helps with the md5 file confusion:



landshark said:


> No, you don't take off the md5 extension. Use 7zip or Winrar to extract the .tar file from the .tar.md5 file. Right click on the Stock-unrooted VZW zip, left click on "extract here" if Winrar, I think for 7zip it may say unzip or unzip here, and you a file called HOME_I535VRALF2_I535VZWALF2_618049_REV09_user_low_ship.tar will appear. That is what ODIN will see and what you should load into the PDA section. By simply erasing the md5 extension you are essentially getting rid of the md5 checksum which is an important safety.


----------

